

A temperature puzzle - MaxQuentero
http://gottwurfelt.com/2014/11/22/a-temperature-puzzle/

======
ColinWright
Seems pretty obvious - I've put a file containing the answer on my web site,
it has this MD5 sum: 7ee1ba4efe7ac3ac6fca55929aee1290

Later if anyone cares I can put the link here, people can download the file,
and check the MD5 matches.

